
Show HN: Evolution of VR Headsets - sam-hedron
https://twitter.com/hedronvision/status/1301997023265271813
======
sam-hedron
We built this to consolidate our own understanding into a visual format, and
we're pretty happy with the result! It's still a work-in-progress, so if you
have questions, comments, or concerns, direct them to me and I'll be happy to
answer them or incorporate changes into a future revision of this graphic!

------
tanduv
Seems to have missed out the Valve Index - especially the "Knuckles"
controllers and the audio have some great innovations.

Also would love to see the weirder side of 90's VR included as well!

